
Tim Cook ‘optimistic’ that China has the coronavirus situation under control - dfee
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/28/apple-ceo-cook-optimistic-china-has-the-coronavirus-under-control.html
======
dfee
This was four days ago, but I’m submitting as I can’t seem to square this with
the reality I’m seeing in the Bay.

~~~
knzhou
He's saying that China has it under control, not that we do.

~~~
dfee
Viruses don’t respect sovereignty.

~~~
knzhou
Do you not believe that a situation can be worse in one place than another?

~~~
dfee
Not when it comes to pandemics in 2020.

------
gjvc
"Rich man believes propaganda."

